# Layman benutzen

## drivingsouth

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte gern layman benutzen, um den aktuellen vmware-player zu installieren. 

1.) Layman emerged

2.) layman -f

3.) layman -a vmware

4.) in /etc/make.conf hab ich "source /usr/portage/local/layman"  und PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman" hinzugefügt

unter /usr/portage/local/layman/vmware sind alle ebuilds in den entsprechenden Unterverzeichnissen drin

in /usr/portage/local/layman steht nur: PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

Ich schaffe es einfach nicht, den aktuellen vmware-player damit zu installieren. Ein emerge -s vmware-player bietet mir nur die Version an, die in portage drin ist.

Ich hab mir hier schon alle möglichen Anleitungen für layman durchgelesen, aber komme einfach nicht zum Erfolg.

Gruß,

drivingsouth

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> in /usr/portage/local/layman steht nur: PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""
> 
> 

 

Mal probiert dort /usr/portage/local/layman einzutragen?

Btw. Layman muß auch synchronisiert werden:

```

layman -s

```

----------

## monade

Ich hatte gestern das gleiche Problem. Lösung war bei mir seltsamerweise, dass ich in der make.conf (bei mir /etc/paludis/bashrc, vielleicht lags auch daran) die Zeile

```
source /usr/portage/local/layman
```

*nach* der PORTDIR_OVERLAY-Definition einfügen musste. Außerdem sollte man die "source-Zeile" erst einfügen, nachdem man das erste Overlay hinzugefügt hat (die Info kommt im e-log von layman).

----------

## Stormkings

Hi,

also das hier sollte es tun:

```
layman -a vmware
```

```
layman -s vmware
```

Dann sollte die make.conf von layman das hier zeigen:

```
root # cat /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

"

```

Und dann folgendes in /etc/make.conf eintragen

```

[...]

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

Das $PORTDIR_OVERLAY in der layman make.conf ist der Grund warum es in der /etc/make.conf hinter dem Eintrag darin stehen muss. Sonst wird es neu gesetzt.

Gruß, dk

----------

## UTgamer

Also bei mir macht layman auch überhaupt nichts.

Ich versuche hier auf AMD64 GNUstep zu installieren.

In meiner /etc/make.conf steht:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

In meiner /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf steht nur dies: 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""
```

Es macht aber auch keinen Unterschied wenn ich

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman"
```

 eintrage.

Diese beiden Anleitungen sind wohl nicht vollständig:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_GNUstep

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Portage_Overlay_Listing#Layman

Der gnustep Baum von layman ist bereits herunter geladen.

Nur wie emerge ich die Pakete? emerge zeigt immer nur die fehlerhaften originalen mehr als 1 Jahr alten Pakete an, die nie auf AMD64 gingen.

----------

## Stormkings

Kannst du mal deine /etc/layman/layman.cfg posten? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran.

Wenn ich hier ein overlay zufügen möchte mit layman führe ich einfach zB

```
layman --add xeffects
```

 aus.

Danach sieht die /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

"
```

Mein eintrag aus der /etc/make.conf:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht. Der eintrag "/usr/portage/local/layman"in deiner PORTDIR_OVERLAY zeile nutzt nicht viel, da dort  nur ein unterverzeichnis ist und keine portage struktur. Falls das gar nicht geht, dass layman aus welchen gründen auch immer das nicht in seine eigene make.conf einträgt, kannst du das overlay auch selbst eintragen. Aber dann wie gesagt den vollen pfad. 

Bei dir sollte es dann so aussehen:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/gnustep"
```

----------

## Martux

Evtl. mußt Du die betreffenden Pakete noch ~arch setzen.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> Kannst du mal deine /etc/layman/layman.cfg posten? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran 

 

```
[MAIN]

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Path to the config directory

config_dir: /etc/layman

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Defines the directory where overlays should be installed

storage   : /usr/portage/local/layman

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Remote overlay lists will be stored here

# layman will append _md5(url).xml to each filename

cache     : %(storage)s/cache

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# The list of locally installed overlays

local_list: %(storage)s/overlays.xml

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Path to the make.conf file that should be modified by 

# layman

make_conf : %(storage)s/make.conf

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# URLs of the remote lists of overlays (one per line) or 

# local overlay definitions

#

#overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

#            http://dev.gentoo.org/~wrobel/layman/global-overlays.xml

#            http://mydomain.org/my-layman-list.xml

#            file:///usr/portage/local/layman/my-list.xml

overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Proxy support

#

#proxy  : http://www.my-proxy.org:3128

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Strict checking of overlay definitions

#

# Set either to "yes" or "no". If "no" layman will issue

# warnings if an overlay definition is missing either 

# description or contact information.

#

nocheck  : no
```

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich hier ein overlay zufügen möchte mit layman führe ich einfach zB
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
layman --add gnustep

* Failed to add overlay "gnustep".

* Error was: Overlay "gnustep" already in the local list!
```

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Falls das gar nicht geht, dass layman aus welchen gründen auch immer das nicht in seine eigene make.conf einträgt, kannst du das overlay auch selbst eintragen. Aber dann wie gesagt den vollen pfad. 
> 
> Bei dir sollte es dann so aussehen:
> ...

  Das werde ich dann auch mal probieren. Denn ich glaube das dieser Eintrag bei diesem Overlay einfach fehlt.

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Evtl. mußt Du die betreffenden Pakete noch ~arch setzen.

 

Ja habe ich gelesen, nur soweit das er mir die Masked anzeigt, bin ich noch garnicht, habe ich aber schon eingetragen.

Danke euch beiden, ich versuchs mal mit dem Handeintrag.

----------

## UTgamer

Der Handeintrag hat es gebracht, danke nochmal.   :Very Happy: 

In dem Repository welches ich ausgewäht habe, waren auch keine Downloadserver verzeichnet, so mußte ich die ganzen Quellpakete einzeln irgendwo zusammen suchen, das meiste fand ich bei freshmeat.  :Wink: 

Sowohl gnustep-base/gnustep-base V 1.14 als auch V 1.15 brachen beim bauen zusammen, nachdem ich -doc in der /etc/portage/package.use gesetzt hatte, ließen sie sich bauen. (tetex konnte irgend etwas nicht finden.)

So jetzt habe ich alles was ich brauche zusammen gebaut.

Aber wie starte ich meine Anwendung "gnumail" jetzt?

In http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_GNUstep , wird gesagt mit  "openapp" werden die Pakete gestartet, aber openapp gibt es nicht.  :Sad: 

[Edit]

Ich hatte zwar irgendwo gelesen ein env-update würde reichen, aber scheint bei mir (AMD64) wohl nicht zu reichen.

Habe eben eine weitere Anleitung gefunden um die ENV Umgebung zu setzen:

http://www.gnustep.org/resources/documentation/User/GNUstep/gnustep-howto_4.html#SEC7

Mal sehen ob ich dann alles sauber zum Laufen bekomme.  :Wink: 

Aaah, funktioniert nun, mußte in mein bash.profile noch

```
PATH="/usr/GNUstep/System/Tools:/usr/GNUstep/Local/Tools:$PATH"
```

 eintragen.  :Wink: 

GNUMail selbst startet auch.   :Laughing: 

[Edit2]

Habt ihr bei den Anwendungen auch Probleme mit der Schrift, das sie teilweise unsichtbar an dieser Dockapp ist? Die Dockapp selbst ist manchmal Stückweise auch außerhalb des Screens.

In den Anwendungsfenstern ist dagegen alles normal gut. Da muß ich noch Zeit investieren, so ist sie nur manchmal richtig nutzbar.

Die Bedienung von GNUstep jedoch erinnert mich stark an meine Amigazeiten, find ich richtig Klasse. Habe gehört es gibt einen ganzen Desktop damit, muß ich mal nach schauen. Auf dem ganzen Desktop könnte auch sicher die Dockapp sauber laufen.

----------

